# in FPS games whats your class



## furvien (May 23, 2010)

in games like MW2 or battlefield bad company 2 what class/position do you mainly play as?

for example I mainly use snipers but i also have a tendancy to get funky with explosives

to specify in modern warfare 2 my sniper class is...

primary: Wa2000 FMJ
secondary:Ranger FMJ or RPG-7
Equipment : C4
Spec grenade : smoke
perk 1 : Marathon pro
Perk 2 : Lightweight pro
Perk 3 : Scrambler pro 

tactics: run around till I find the main front of the battle and snipe anything that moves then run up and blow the first person I meet out of it with me Ranger and nick their gun then just run and gun my way to a series of sniper points throughout the map till I die.

and in Bad Company 2....

Class : Recon
Primary : M95 or SVU SD
Secondary : M1911 or Makerov pistol (the second pistol)
Equipment : C4
Perk 1 : lightweight (I think thats what its called, its the runner perk)
Perk 2 : Spotter scope
Perk 3 : motion sensor 

tactics : I tend to not be in a squad as they usualy get me killed anyway i usualy sneak around, spot enemies and take out HVTs e.g enemy snipers, mounted gunners , tanks (with C4) , helecopter drivers (its always fun to take potshots at them), campers and anything giving my team any real resistance.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 23, 2010)

Defensive mostly.  I'm the guy with the LMG most of the time.  Always staying in a spot and keeping my team's way clear.


----------



## Attaman (May 23, 2010)

Defensive online as I have a nasty habit of walking into someone's sights, offensive in single-player as the AI allies have the competence of a Signs Alien.


----------



## furvien (May 23, 2010)

lol signs alien "i am coming to invade your planet woooooo" *bang* "the fuck is this A DOOR NOOOOO MY ONLY WEAKNESS!!!! I  CAN TRAVEL FROM ONE SIDE OF THE UNIVERSE TO ANOTHER BUT I CANNOT OPEN DOORS!!!! CURSE YOU SMART HUMANS AND YOUR DOORS!!"


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

Usually the fast, agile kind. It's fun to run up the the enemies and be all, "I'M RIGHT HERE, SUCKAS! BANG! BANG! BANG!"


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

When I snipe, I tend to go for the one shot one kill. >:\


I play assault with high mobility and flanking.


----------



## Mentova (May 23, 2010)

I usually play stealthy classes with SMGs.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I usually play stealthy classes with SMGs.



That is so gay. Any class can be stealthy if you are smart enough.


----------



## Mentova (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That is so gay. Any class can be stealthy if you are smart enough.


But SMGs are badass.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 24, 2010)

I dabble in sniping (scoped or not), Berserk retard (shotuns, grenades, RPG's, melee), and explosives...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But SMGs are badass.



Only if you spray and pray when you can't hit anything down range.

Shotguns are also awesome cause they are always nerfed.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Melee, rapid fire

I can't stealth and I can't snipe for shit

So why not use brute force and bash my opponent's face in with the butt of my gun?


----------



## Runefox (May 24, 2010)

I'm the dreaded sniper that actually does stuff half the time. Most people bitch and complain about Recons (snipers) in BC2 not actually doing anything, but even at long range I'm spotting the hell out of the entire enemy team and constantly keeping them on the radar for my team while simultaneously taking them out and keeping the enemy snipers busy (and thus useless for their team). I'll also run in and blow shit up too! 8D


----------



## Mentova (May 24, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I'm the dreaded sniper that actually does stuff half the time. Most people bitch and complain about Recons (snipers) in BC2 not actually doing anything, but even at long range I'm spotting the hell out of the entire enemy team and constantly keeping them on the radar for my team while simultaneously taking them out and keeping the enemy snipers busy (and thus useless for their team). I'll also run in and blow shit up too! 8D


I wish there were more recon players who did that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Melee, rapid fire
> 
> I can't stealth and I can't snipe for shit
> 
> So why not use brute force and bash my opponent's face in with the butt of my gun?



Because punching/bashing someone in the face with a gun, during a gun fight, has to be the stupidest thing on could ever do.


----------



## Icky (May 24, 2010)

I usually use an LMG or AR and run around shooting stuff.

There needs to be more people who actually shoot rifles, instead of sniping, quick-knifing, noob-tubing, or quick scoping.


HAXX said:


> When I snipe, I tend to go for the one shot one kill. >:\


What the fuck else would you go for?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 24, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I usually use an LMG or AR and run around shooting stuff.
> 
> There needs to be more people who actually shoot rifles, instead of sniping, quick-knifing, noob-tubing, or quick scoping.
> 
> What the fuck else would you go for?



Shooting the players twice since that will usually kill them.

A .50 CALIBER THROUGH THE CHEST? HAHA NO ILL KEEP RUNNING.


----------



## Tycho (May 24, 2010)

Just give me a gun and point me in the right direction.  Nothing complicated for me, kthx.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Because punching/bashing someone in the face with a gun, during a gun fight, has to be the stupidest thing on could ever do.


It actually works pretty well

It's not like I beat them _while _they shoot, that would be pretty foolish, but weakening them to a certain point and then beating them down does 

At least it works for Bioshock


----------



## Volug (May 24, 2010)

Guy with the wrench and/or shotgun.

Support Specialist in Killing Floor, Engineer in TF2, Engineer/Smuggler in Battle Front 2


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 24, 2010)

Riot Shield.

That is all.


----------



## Kajet (May 24, 2010)

Class based FPS's usually suck ass.


----------



## Icky (May 24, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Riot Shield.
> 
> That is all.



FUCK.

YOU.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 24, 2010)

Whatever the situation demands or, alternatively, whatever I need to to unlock/achieve more shit.


----------



## Lobar (May 24, 2010)

Favorite thing to be is human artillery, with a steep trajectory, detonate-on-impact grenade launcher.  Haven't seen those since GoldenEye and Perfect Dark though (I was a fucking surgeon with a SuperDragon or Devastator), so second-best is fast characters with big shotguns.


----------



## Kuraggo (May 24, 2010)

I always go for the assault classes, you know, AK-47, FAMAS, M4s, that kind of stuff. Classic and effective. 

There's also nothing else funnier than sniping snipers with assault rifles. "Hai I see you over there with your sniper rifle dood and that's cool and all but BAM! now you're dead." >:}


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

Ninja.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 24, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I usually use an LMG or AR and run around shooting stuff.
> 
> There needs to be more people who actually shoot rifles, instead of sniping, quick-knifing, noob-tubing, or quick scoping.
> 
> What the fuck else would you go for?



It's like they don't know what to do when you're precision hitting them with an LMG.  Forget using walls as cover.  B3



Silver Dragon said:


> Riot Shield.
> 
> That is all.



I love the Riot Shield.  It can block almost everything.



Kuraggo said:


> I always go for the assault classes, you know, AK-47, FAMAS, M4s, that kind of stuff. Classic and effective.
> 
> There's also nothing else funnier than sniping snipers with assault rifles. "Hai I see you over there with your sniper rifle dood and that's cool and all but BAM! now you're dead." >:}



I wish you could have iron sights for sniper rifles.  :c  Like World at War.


----------



## Kuraggo (May 24, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I wish you could have iron sights for sniper rifles.  :c  Like World at War.



That would be awesome, I remember playing CoD2 on Xbox Live and completely destroying people with the Kar98, most people used snipers and they used to get mad after realizing that someone with a scopeless rifle was killing them from across the map.


----------



## Jelly (May 24, 2010)

Pretty much always a sniper dickhead


----------



## Wreth (May 24, 2010)

Anything except sniper. Sniping is cheap, and for cowards.


----------



## Jelly (May 24, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Anything except sniper. Sniping is cheap, and for cowards.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
yeah, poke your fucking noble head out from behind that barrel you're cowering behind

besides, if you were good you'd be able to actually get me 8)


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 24, 2010)

Sniper if the aiming system isn't fucked up, otherwise medic.


----------



## Seas (May 24, 2010)

A fast character who flanks all the time he can, using SMG's or other mid-range weapons (the only time I use shotguns is in TF2 because there is no other choice for the Scout, the fast one).
My favourite victims are builder/camper characters like TF2 engineers and snipers.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 24, 2010)

Basic assault.

MW2 example would be M16 and M1014 Shotgun, switching off between the two constantly to meet different situations.

I prefer burst fire weapons over fully automatic.  It's a lot more accurate and if you have an aim-assist similar to MW2's, you can lock on and get 2 or 3 rounds in a guy.


----------



## Teco (May 24, 2010)

IM THE JUGGERNAUT


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

Shotgun? I will snipe you in the face with it.
Explosives? Mildly fun
Flamethrower? Oh HELL yeah.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 24, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Anything except sniper. Sniping is cheap, and for cowards.



Nah.  It's cheap when you're using thermal and a silencer.  :|


----------



## Estidel (May 24, 2010)

Uhhhh...the one that the game's community agrees is the best?


----------



## Kuraggo (May 24, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Anything except sniper. Sniping is cheap, and for cowards.



How can sniping be for cowards? 

I mean look, they have their ghillie suits that helps them hide and camp without being visible, their silenced snipers so nobody knows where they're shooting from in case they miss, and those 1000x zoom scopes so they can have your whole body covering their screens to avoid missing. And they stay 1km away from any combat situation.

It's for true men. Or not.


----------



## Truth (May 24, 2010)

I seem to do best with assault rifles. I hate 3 shot burst and seem to fail with it for no apparent reason though.

Oh there's also the VSS Vintorez which is pretty much impossible to balance as a sniper rifle without changing it horribly. A 20 round automatic sniper, even as the weakest one, doubles as both the sniper rifle and a powerful SMG.


----------



## Nollix (May 24, 2010)

furvien said:


> lol signs alien "i am coming to invade your planet woooooo" *bang* "the fuck is this A DOOR NOOOOO MY ONLY WEAKNESS!!!! I  CAN TRAVEL FROM ONE SIDE OF THE UNIVERSE TO ANOTHER BUT I CANNOT OPEN DOORS!!!! CURSE YOU SMART HUMANS AND YOUR DOORS!!"



You're not a very smart individual, are you?

Also, snipers are usually idiots. Something about the class attracts the "OMG IM A L33T PWN3R" types of people.


----------



## kyle19 (May 24, 2010)

Support or anything class with a LMG.


----------



## Jelly (May 24, 2010)

Nollix said:


> You're not a very smart individual, are you?
> 
> Also, snipers are usually idiots. Something about the class attracts the "OMG IM A L33T PWN3R" types of people.



im not an idiot :c


----------



## gdzeek (May 24, 2010)

The no name, henchman, oh yes we kick A!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 24, 2010)

It depends on the map. On a big, outdoor map, I'd use a sniper rifle. Indoors, I use a shotgun or SMG.


----------



## Ireful (May 24, 2010)

Medic. Yea, my shooting accuracy may not be great, but I can do a good job keeping my team mates alive.


----------



## Tycho (May 24, 2010)

Nollix said:


> You're not a very smart individual, are you?
> 
> Also, snipers are usually idiots. Something about the class attracts the "OMG IM A L33T PWN3R" types of people.



The "lone wolves" who like to totally ignore their role in a team and go farm kills near a spawn point.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The "lone wolves" who like to totally ignore their role in a team and go farm kills near a spawn point.


 Actually, when I'm using a sniper class I usually end up running in circles no-scoping people at pistol range:grin:


----------



## Unsilenced (May 24, 2010)

Kuraggo said:


> That would be awesome, I remember playing CoD2 on Xbox Live and completely destroying people with the Kar98, most people used snipers and they used to get mad after realizing that someone with a scopeless rifle was killing them from across the map.



^This

The realization that the scopeless bolt-action rifles were more accurate than the ones with scopes revolutionized the way I played CoD2. 

Problem: Playing as Americans. FUUUUUUUUUUU

Then again, I play on PC, and thus can usually find an "all rifles mod" server.



EDIT: As a note, it's generally a good idea to learn how to use all weapons classes. There are certain situations where certain classes just won't cut it. When both teams are dug in at their positions and exchanging potshots, an smg is not the gun to have, and when both teams make a bid for the same piece of ground at the same time, your sniper rifle will not help you. Assault may be great for quick kills at close quarters and potshots from ever-changing positions, but if you're hunkered down with your teammates in a building with fire coming from all sides, for the love of god be medic.


----------



## Kivaari (May 24, 2010)

In MW2, fast and stealthy, usually have a suppressed UMP and either a USP/Tac knife, M1014, or RPG. Just prestiged so I'm stuck with the Spas-12 for now.

Can't really remember in other games, I think I usually pick the closest thing to a sniper rifle that isn't actually one.


----------



## slydude851 (May 24, 2010)

Anything I feel fit with  except grenade launchers... I HATE grenade launchers, when I use them and when other people use them at all.


----------



## Jelly (May 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The "lone wolves" who like to totally ignore their role in a team and go farm kills near a spawn point.



That's a role in the team :C


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 24, 2010)

Light infantry type.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 24, 2010)

Jelly said:


> That's a role in the team :C



And a very important role at that. 




...without them, what would stand in the way of a team winning every time?


----------



## Barak (May 24, 2010)

When it can be played, Medic


----------



## Jelly (May 25, 2010)

Okay, but really
In BF2, snipers are really useful and stuff!
Like me and a friend would just cram ourselves in the tiniest corner miles away and snipe anyone trying to take a point that was otherwise undefended.

commanders were always really nice to me about protecting the points!
but i guess they could've just been patting me on the head because i am a retard sniper man :c

Although, I really love generalizing! d(^_^)
its just unfortunate in BF2, because not many snipers want to snipe the undefended areas that only occasionally get incursions

I also like sniping right in the middle of the fight, because that is often how snipers snipe in BF2!

why dont you guys respect me
im helpful
and stuff :c


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2010)

ITT: People BAWWWing over getting headshot'd by snipers because they don't know how to take cover.  :V

Srsly, I snipe from time to time too.  I kick ass at it when the situation calls for it, mostly because people don't know how to counter-snipe.  That's their problem, not mine.


----------



## Rilvor (May 25, 2010)

I either play a Sniper or a stealth based class. I'm not enough of a twitchy fucker for the running all over the place with an AR. I like taking my time and taking out key targets.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> That's a role in the team :C



Yeah.

Fodder.  8)


----------



## Ojikori (May 25, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Only if you spray and pray when you can't hit anything down range.
> 
> Shotguns are also awesome cause they are always nerfed.




I'm a shocktrooper...I love to be right in the fight. I always loved shotguns over SMG's as well. I also love Machine guns and giving fire support. I guess I'm just the big distraction/disturbance. 

But to be fair to SMG's they are capabable of being used at longer range then shotguns so they are very good as well.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 25, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> I either play a Sniper or a stealth based class. I'm not enough of a twitchy fucker for the running all over the place with an AR. I like taking my time and taking out key targets.




You'd be one out of an entire team of snipers in BC2 then. Honestly, snipers are only good when you're sitting on teamspeak/vent and the guy who's playing the sniper is the squad's spotter. 

General rule is: If there's one sniper on the team, that's enough. Don't think "But he sucks" even if he does, you help your team a lot more if you choose a more supportive class such as medic, assault or engineer. 

Then again, this applies to the Battlefield games more than the CoD series.


----------



## Jelly (May 25, 2010)

I've always gotten in the first 4 places on my team in terms of kills and captures as a sniper in BF2.
Always.

Any class can be played well and be an integral part of the team.
In BF2, singular runners are great for taking distant points when there are huge clashes in the middle of specific areas. Snipers make great scouts, and can take out defenses quickly enough to move in and capture a point before the team can pull out squads for defense.

They also make:
1) Great distractions.
2) Good ways to move enemies into poorly ground defended areas by covering above them.
3) A good way to motivate team-mates that are just camping out in crappy areas. One shot near them, they go running.
4) Way to loosen up vehicles - namely, sniping pilots, rear gunners, and drivers.

I don't know.
why so much hate
If anything assaults are always a dime a dozen, along with horrifically shitty medics.

I don't use vent, though.
i usually just listen to in-game commands and shit c:


----------



## Kirbizard (May 25, 2010)

Usually the guy who charges at people with no sense of self-preservation with a flamethrower and a gasmask. Such as Pyro in TF2 or Mr Foster with the Firebug perk in Killing Floor. :V
If I'm not doing that, then I like to play a supportive role like some sort of Medic or Engineering class.

If it's a single player FPS, then I go with a stealth or sniper based class, or both preferably. I don't normally play those type of classes in online games for some reason. Not that I'm bad with them online (exception of the TF2 Spy), it just doesn't feel quite the same.


----------



## Wreth (May 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> yeah, poke your fucking noble head out from behind that barrel you're cowering behind
> 
> besides, if you were good you'd be able to actually get me 8)



Yes, I can get you from a mile away with my assaault rifle/smg/shotgun/machinegun when you can kill me before I even know you exist.


----------



## WolfWoot (May 25, 2010)

I usually am more into sniping in alot of different FPS games, most of the time its the one-shot kill snipers(bolt-action).

But for MW2 going stealthy with the tactical knife is fun, commando pro, bling pro and cold blooded pro.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

MEDIC.
-protects team-

It must be that motherly whatever. I feel so sad seeing my team mates dying around me (repeatedly, hurr) and always end up switching to a sexy doctor to help them out.

Also, the praise. I feed off of it. Yes, yes, you're welcome little Pyro...


----------



## Eske (May 25, 2010)

I typically never play FPS's.  Since moving in with my boyfriend, however, I've been getting sucked in.  He laughs at me because I'm a total pussy pacifist in real life, but I turn into a bloodthirsty monster when I play.

That said, I like playing medic when I can.  Probably because of the aforementioned pussy-pacifism.


----------



## Jelly (May 25, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Yes, I can get you from a mile away with my assaault rifle/smg/shotgun/machinegun when you can kill me before I even know you exist.



That's a good sniper, man. 8)
What are you going to whine about spies because they trick you?

Besides, all FPS's now have some kind of feature to let you figure out direction of bullets.
and if i miss someone's head in BF2, they'll pretty much know where I am

In which case, you just head that way under cover.
I've counter-sniped snipers with incredibly inaccurate weapons.

maybe you just suck, bro 8)


----------



## Tycho (May 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I've counter-sniped snipers with incredibly inaccurate weapons.



Grenades :V


----------



## Jelly (May 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Grenades :V



My friend climbed up a minaret and a grenade bounced in through the second story window and blewed up in his face =3

Snipers are the greatest #1
*foam finger up yer sucky whiny ass* 8)


----------



## Tycho (May 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Snipers are the greatest #1
> *foam finger up yer sucky whiny ass* 8)



95% of them sit in one spot for most of the match, and some even go back to that spot after being killed.  Snipers are the worst.  They're just people who are too lazy to work the WASD keys.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Snipers are the worst.  They're just people who are too lazy to work the WASD keys.



You shut your mouth or it will be blown from your head.


----------



## Jelly (May 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> 95% of them sit in one spot for most of the match, and some even go back to that spot after being killed.  Snipers are the worst.



I just killed Tycho's stupid ass 5 times in a row because he kept going the same way and didn't work his way around to get to me

diskus sixth time he got to me, i just killed him with my pistol
man why are you so bad tycho


----------



## Tycho (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You shut your mouth or it will be blown from your head.



Hey sniper, look at me, I'm not in your 90 degree field of vision, just keep taking shots at my friends while I sneak up behind you and knife you, teabag your dead body, and then leave a suitable explosive boobytrap at your camping spot.  nerf pistols, they r overpowered, buff up silenced SMGs kthx


----------



## Jelly (May 25, 2010)

Tycho, you are bad at playing a sniper, I understand, furiend.
perhaps you would be more suited as a heavy weapons specialist who can not aim for farts =)


----------



## DaxCyro (May 25, 2010)

Lobar said:


> ...., so second-best is fast characters with big shotguns.



I've traumatized a lot of players in CS:Source with that tactic.
The prime goal was dropping 1 or more players before they got me.
Only thing worse was emptying a clip, then picking up the opponents weapon and using that on the guy behind him.

As for roles: Support based classes, BUT I decide who gets what bonuses/boosts 
Usually the once that don't have time to spam "heal me!" are the good once. They are already busy doing their job. While the once that do spam about heals and bonuses aren't. 
Call it cynical, but my goal is improving the teams chance to win not babysit the bad once.


----------



## Nollix (May 25, 2010)

DaxCyro said:


> clip



It's magazine.
http://www.reoiv.com/images/random/clipmag.jpg


----------



## Kirbizard (May 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Snipers are the worst.  They're just people who are too lazy to work the WASD keys.


This is an interesting point, I've seen so many snipers trying to aim with just the mouse it's ridiculous. Aiming in the general area of your target and then moving _yourself_ with the WASD keys is so much better for accurate sniping. :c


----------



## Yaril47 (May 25, 2010)

Too many marathon/lightweight speed runners, screw them all. Javelin ftw.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Hey sniper, look at me, I'm not in your 90 degree field of vision, just keep taking shots at my friends while I sneak up behind you and knife you, teabag your dead body, and then leave a suitable explosive boobytrap at your camping spot.  nerf pistols, they r overpowered, buff up silenced SMGs kthx



Oh man.  Those snipers that stay in-scope all the time are the worst (and pretty easy targets).

Also ACOG'd snipers ftw.  8)


----------



## Debacle (May 25, 2010)

In CS:S I prefer to roll with the ES C90 (P90); backed up with the Deagle. 
I ask myself why I'd need a Deagle when I've got a massive magazine on the P90, but it's really just because it's satisfying just to whip on the Deagle kills every now and then.


----------

